# Is it diet, training, or something else.



## djt248 (Oct 30, 2013)

So I was sidelined with a broken ankle for few weeks. During the time off I can see a significant difference in the size of my arms. I'm guessing at least a half an inch loss in the size. Is this a training issue? Diet? I also stopped my HRT a couple months ago due to a quack doc and $$$ issues. So for the lack of a better term I've been clean since then. Diet did slip some while down but not that bad. Just seems odd to me. Suggestions comments?


----------



## DF (Oct 30, 2013)

If you stopped your trt then you have very little test in your system.  You will lose muscle mass.


----------



## hulksmash (Oct 30, 2013)

Its the combo-

You give your body no stimulus to keep the skeletal tissue

You have poor/little endogenous test production

Why would you ever expect NOT to lose muscle with those variables?


----------



## Dtownry (Oct 30, 2013)

Need to keep diet on track.

In June I was on spongy's diet and cycle.  I was 233 and strong as hell.  Now approaching Nov I am 218, still strong but a lot smaller.  My diet sucks lately and I am not on cycle.  My training is still good which is my only saving grace and reason my strength is still good.


----------



## djt248 (Oct 30, 2013)

I would certainly expect to lose lean muscle mass coming off but I hadn't until the injury. I was maintaining well and to take time off for the injury then wake up one day and go holy shit what happened.... Just seems weird to lose that much overnight.


----------



## oldschool67 (Oct 31, 2013)

soon as i stop lifting, usually a non lifting related injury, the first thing to go is my arm size, usually about a month i can notice the difference.I wouldn't worry about it, muscle memory should kick right in, however if your arm size is directly related to your trt, then you should have at least expected this.Get back in the gym and start hitting it!


----------



## djt248 (Oct 31, 2013)

Don't think it's related to my trt. At least I hope not. We'll see what happens in the next month or so. Maybe time to get a third job and talk to creek. Pretty frigging aggravating though.


----------



## jyoung8j (Nov 1, 2013)

Diet def makes a huge difference..


----------



## halfwit (Nov 1, 2013)

djt248 said:


> Don't think it's related to my trt. At least I hope not. We'll see what happens in the next month or so. Maybe time to get a third job and talk to creek. Pretty frigging aggravating though.



Your body needs testosterone to support muscle mass.  I know from personal experience that you will atrophy if you let your body stay in a low-T state for an extended period of time.  This is why PCT is so emphasized for healthy men.  I don't know how you can just go off TRT; you must feel like crap!

I'd at least self-medicate if money was an issue.  But that's just me.


----------



## djt248 (Nov 1, 2013)

I didn't want to go off my trt but you would have to meet my former doc. On top of that the money was killing me. Wife not working and trying to finish nursing school is a killer with two kids and a $1400 mortgage. And yes I feel like shit the majority of the time.


----------

